# Weird find!



## Jodi (Feb 25, 2013)

Just wanted to post these pics and maybe get a few comments. My daughter found this yesterday under a pecan tree in her yard. It looks like it has concrete on it. My thoughts are that somebody just happen to dump some concrete where it was laying. The line on the one side does not appear to go through the point just on the surface. It has some sparkly stuff in what I am calling concrete. If it's not concrete what could it be? Was wondering if I should try to remove it or leave it the way it is? Comments??


----------



## Ancient Obsession (Feb 25, 2013)

I would say handle/hafting remnants.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter (Feb 25, 2013)

Ancient Obsession said:


> I would say handle/hafting remnants.



x2. Very cool. Some kind of organic matter that calcified to the blade. Maybe?


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 25, 2013)

It looks like some of the original cortex of the stone that the original knapper couldn`t remove. Very unique find. I would leave it as is.


----------



## Jodi (Feb 25, 2013)

Ok thanks for the info,  So I want start chipping away at it.  I'll leave her be!


----------



## Son (Feb 25, 2013)

Best have it looked at in person by someone who would know.


----------



## Bow Only (Feb 26, 2013)

I'm going with Nic's cortex thought.


----------



## Son (Feb 26, 2013)

Appears flaking goes under whatever that is. I have found points with remains of glue etc still on the stems. Was years ago, and without realizing what it was, scraped it off. This could be some hafting remains. It's on both sides and goes out to the shoulder.


----------



## runswithbeer (Feb 27, 2013)

I'm with son, looks like hating remains.  I'll give u 10.00 for it.  It is just a rock anyways


----------



## Jodi (Mar 3, 2013)

LOL....not for sale.     But I will report that it does belong to my daughter and she decided without my knowledge to remove the material from it with a nail!!  I am almost positive after further investigating the find site that it was concrete or mortor mix that was poured onto it at some time. We found several little chunks of the same stuff in the dirt and on other rocks in the same general area. I will try to get a pic of it without the stuff on it.


----------



## runswithbeer (Mar 8, 2013)

Jodi said:


> LOL....not for sale.     But I will report that it does belong to my daughter and she decided without my knowledge to remove the material from it with a nail!!  I am almost positive after further investigating the find site that it was concrete or mortor mix that was poured onto it at some time. We found several little chunks of the same stuff in the dirt and on other rocks in the same genearea. I will try to get a pic of it without the stuff on it.



It wasn't quikrete.....


----------



## runswithbeer (Mar 8, 2013)

I know how u feel about ur daughter.....my 8yr old wrote on a discodial with a sharpie.   I couldn't be mad.....she found it and was memorializing the death of our 16 yr old lab.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 12, 2013)

*new pics*

Here is the pics without the "stuff" on it.


----------



## Ancient Obsession (Mar 12, 2013)

That stone looks like agate out of the Girard quarry. What county was this found in?


----------



## runswithbeer (Mar 13, 2013)

Yes it does good call


----------



## Jodi (Mar 14, 2013)

Crisp County


----------



## bull0ne (Mar 14, 2013)

I have some points that color that look like they could have been made from the very same piece of rock. Picked up in northern bleckley county, along the banks of the little ocmulgee river.

What's the chances that tribes swapped I napping material and points of the same color/ from the same vein of material wound up miles away?


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 14, 2013)

The material looks like a fairly coarse grade of Coastal Plains chert that has been heat treated. Nice point, Jodi.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 16, 2013)

Nic what was the purpose of heat treating, and does it change the natural color?


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 16, 2013)

Jodi said:


> Nic what was the purpose of heat treating, and does it change the natural color?




If it is done right, it will change the color and texture of fairly coarse grade Coastal Plains chert. Colors can vary from red to pink to an almost light purple sheen. It can also give it a waxy texture that makes it easier to knap, which is the main reason it was cooked to begin with.


----------



## Son (Mar 17, 2013)

Colors that develop when heated depends on the minerals in the stone.  Iron turns tans to reds, copper turns green or blue etc..


----------



## Swamp Devil (Mar 17, 2013)

*Out of the closet!*

I wuz digging through an old dusty box of purty rocks last nite and came across this...It has material along the blade. One side is fluted...I guess you would call the base lancolate??? Kinda looks like a Paleo Hernando...But, there's no such thang is there?


----------



## Bow Only (Mar 17, 2013)

Woodland points sometimes have flutes and basal grinding.  That is a Woodland point.


----------



## Ancient Obsession (Mar 17, 2013)

bull0ne said:


> I have some points that color that look like they could have been made from the very same piece of rock. Picked up in northern bleckley county, along the banks of the little ocmulgee river.
> 
> What's the chances that tribes swapped I napping material and points of the same color/ from the same vein of material wound up miles away?



That would be the norm. Good stone was very important to hunters and gatherers, and they were quite nomadic any way. I've found Armuchee chert, coastal plains, Savannah River Agate points and debitage all in the same spot in Gwinnett co., far from the sources for any of these materials.


----------



## doeverything4him316 (Mar 17, 2013)

Neat coin! What is that?


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Mar 18, 2013)

Indian Head penny


----------

